# Need advice on RF Modulator installation



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm going to be installing an RF Modulator with my new Delphi unit at I've discovered that the antenna connections are different on the FM modulator than what is on the radio and car. Is there a good place I can get the necessary adapters to get the FM modulator to work? I have a 2001 Ford Focus. I haven't checked the Ford dealer yet but I wanted to check here first to find out if anyone had a cheaper source to get the adapters. Thanks!


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Check with any Car Audio shop's installers. They usually have the adapters or can order them for you. Best Buy or Circuit City usually will have them "in the back"... you won't find them on the shelf. Antenna Adapters are usually only a few bucks...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks Pink,

I will check them out tomorrow and let you know what happens. Any tips on where I should tap the power from?


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Usually on Fords (I'm not 100% sure on the Focus) on the radio connector the positive terminal is one of the large pin on either side of the harness. Grab a Voltmeter and check, you should find it fairly quickly.

Here's a diagram that's for 98-99 and newer, the focus could be a tad off (so double-check with a meter!), but should be quite simular if not the same.

http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/Ford-Wiring.pdf

Once you find it, get a wire tap at Radio Shack... the draw is small on the Delphi.... The "ground" can usually be off the radio itself, there's a flag connector on the back, just crimp the same size flag connector to the end of the ground wire and you'll have an excellent ground source.

I don't think there is a "Blitzsafe" cable out for the focus yet, but if you really like XM (And you will) and want the best sound, they're worth the investment (adds a line in to your stereo faking itself as a CD changer). I used one of their cables in my Audi, put a Pioneer tuner in the trunk, the Blitzsafe not only gave me audio, but power from the cd-changer connector factory pre-wired in the trunk... made the install take just a couple of minutes! I just hit CD-Changer on my factory deck, and then the XM display comes alive and XM comes out through the speakers! =-)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Yes, there is a Blitzsafe cable for the focus but my factory radio has a built in 6 disc CD changer. There have been reports that if I use a Blitzsafe cable, it disables the the CD changer. Don't want to spend $75 to find that out so for now, I will go for the RF Modulator.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, got the Delphi mostly installed. Ran all of the wires and hooked it up to the existing stereo. Everything works although like many have said, the RF Modulator is not all that impressive. The sound could definitely be a lot better. I figured that out quick because I also have a home adapter hooked to my main stereo system in my house and the difference is amazing.

At any rate, at least I can use it in my car. My only problem now is where to mount it. There are no flat surfaces on my dashboard to us the sticky mount. Any ideas?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry Chris, no idea's. I ran into the same problem with my S-10 pickup. I ended up having to mount it under my lightswitch on my left hand side....it's a terrible spot and I can't see it very well when driving........


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You can get these clips and attach the skifi to one of your Air Vents. One of the Delphi Manuals tells you which clips you need to do this, for $6 it works rather well.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

I hear that while the external changer decks that use the blitzsafe cable do not allow you to use the changer, the decks with the in-dash changers work. (The "external" changer port on those units is a "changer 2" port, so you hit the CD Changer button twice, once for the internal changer, twice for the "external" changer, which ends up being your blitzsafe one.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I saw another port on the back of my in dash stereo but I wasn't sure what it was for since I don't have any documentation. I will look more into what you are talking about. Thanks!


----------

